# kure beach



## justfishn (Oct 22, 2007)

we are headed for our first fall vacation to kure beach in 10 days.what can i expect from the surf and pier. i have 2 days chartered already so the other 5 days will be spent from the beach so i can call it a family vac.any input will be appreciated.
p.s. wife is curious what to pack as far as the weather.


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Do a search on the site... You'll find gobs of information in extreme depth on all of those questions.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

with the weather we got going on right now check back in a week and we can give you a better idea...

after a quick check with the weather channel 10 day forecast, Oct 1-3 is calling for scattered thunder storms...


----------



## justfishn (Oct 22, 2007)

we came in june last year and it was too hot for my 2 year old. i am just hoping for decent weather to set up on the beach and see what comes along.we caught a decent variety last year and was told by the charter captain oct. could be even better.i sure am looking forward to coming down,it has been a long year!
thanks


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

You should be able to find sea mullet, pomps, and other fun fish for the little one. Finger mullet are in the surf and will be when you're around. You'll find fish if the weather is right. Good luck on the charter and beach. I'll be down the 2nd to 5th visiting family.


----------



## Capt Kurt (Jan 5, 2008)

*In the Surf at Kure Beach Tuesday*

I had an hour to fish on Tuesday so I set up on the beach and caught 5 blues 1.5-3 lbs, a keeper flounder... and a few spots when I heaved the line way out. The fishing is getting better every day.....now if it would just stop Blowing 30 MPH and Raining !!!


----------



## Capt Kurt (Jan 5, 2008)

There are some good holes in front of the Sea Ranch Motel....access at the end of Spartanburg Ave is good....it might technically be Carolina Beach, but it's all good if the fish are there !


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Its blowing hard here right now. Im sure Canal Drive is overwashed at high tide as it always does.

Ten Days.....Hard to say, hopefully it will be about eighty degrees with slick calm water for you and the fam. Bait is everywhere. Oh, what to pack. A hoodie and some Jeans should do it if it drops into the sixties as it has the past few nights before this storm. I wouldnt expect it to get much cooler.


----------



## justfishn (Oct 22, 2007)

great, thanks for the input.the cooler weather is what i was hoping for.my son is bringing a friend,so the clan has 2 15 yr old boys,a 2yr old girl and a wife.coming from ohio,my week at the beach is what i work for.so far n. carolina is our favorite place to go.great people with less crowd.vac. is for relaxing, not stepping over sunbathers.i will be packing my gear this weekend and heading that way early next sat. a. m.
thanks again


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Run a 10 day forcast off weather.com or wunderground the day before you leave. It wont be accurate but will give you an idea. 

If your wife is cold natured like mine you may want to have her pack extra windbreaker or hoodie cause she'll get cold out on the beach in the breeze. My wife (whos from Ohio too) puts on the army jacket at the beach in September just when I'm finally starting to cool off. Just food for thought.

Hope you enjoy your trip.

George


----------



## justfishn (Oct 22, 2007)

i just hope the weather holds up and these storms pass.i would hate to have to sit on the deck and listen to the waves.i am gearing a little lighter than last year,as a matter of fact i am trying to figure out what i may need now.
thanks for everything.your info last year helped as will this years.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Justfishn
Where in columbus are you located? I'm in Westerville


----------



## justfishn (Oct 22, 2007)

i am down on the south end below 270 off of rathmell rd.i like living in ohio but out of all the places i have vacationed at i like north carolina the best.hopefully with me and my wife both working at childrens hospital i may be able to get there more than once a year,economy pending.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

I hear what you're saying. I have the youngest two kids in college and it may be awhile before the funds will let us take another true vacation. I'm like you NC is the vacation destination of choice. Good luck at Kure and post a report with pics.


----------



## justfishn (Oct 22, 2007)

*Kure Beach surf fishing*

So far so good, caught spanish, sheephead, drums, blues and flounder.

Heading out in 10 minutes on a charter, not sure what to expect because the wind was rough yesterday.

Not too bad for a country boy from Ohio, must be lots of fish out there for me to be catching them this good!

Any ideas on how to catch little fiddler crabs in the sand?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

you mean mole crabs or actual fiddlers? Fiddlers can be found on sandy beaches int he waterway.


----------

